# Walk from new york to california



## khar1522 (Oct 29, 2011)

.


----------



## Skier4life (Oct 29, 2011)

Try to get in touch with a Tyler Coulsen - he did it [or is still doing it - don't know cos I stopped following his story after he reached Virginia] but he should know everything you need and on a low budget as well I think! Just Google him.

Now may not be the best time to do it weather wise [she better be worth it mate].

Just off the cuff here's what I think you may need:
Good pair of hiking boots.
Good all weather tent.
Cooking stove
A whole lot of resolve to sleep in parks along the way.
He had a dog as a companion and a host of friends to crash with.
A whole lot of followers on Twitter.

All the best to you and I hope this helps.


----------



## Nick (Oct 29, 2011)

Why is she mad or upset with you?


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow, I got 2 sentences into that paragraphless and hard-to-read ramble and felt my head spin. Good luck, pal. Sounds like you need it.


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 31, 2011)

there's other girls on earth, in case you didn't know.  How old are you?


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 31, 2011)

Dude you're gonna walk 3K miles for this????? :blink: Run Forrest!!!!  and I don't mean to Cali. Even if you're somehow covering 40 miles a day  which I doubt, you're still  looking at over 2 months. Time to move on.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 31, 2011)

No chick is worth that BS


----------



## makimono (Nov 3, 2011)

I guess it beats drinking a bottle of 151 and tattooing her name across your heart with a razor blade and some india ink. Doubt it will work any better but you'll have some cool stories to tell from it at least.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 4, 2011)

khar1522 said:


> Lol yea,its not to get her back although that'd be great its mostly for the experience,and to show her I'm sorry...but that isn't what this post is about....any other advice u guysand gals can give for this kind of walk?



Cheat and take a bus?


----------



## Nick (Nov 4, 2011)

well in any event it would be a great experience. 

I always wanted to ride my bike across the country and never ended up following through on it.


----------

